# 2000 Maxima Screech Galore!



## fdhelmin (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was hoping ya'll would be able to help me out with my current dilemma. I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima with ~128k. A few weeks ago, the car wouldn't start so we put in a new battery and alternator. While it was being worked on, my dad suggested we go ahead and replace the belt. Well after that the car has started to make a horrible screeching sound, especially on the first startup of the day! We called the mechanic and they said they would tighten it, which they did to no avail. Then they ordered a Nissa factory belt and installed it yesterday. The screeching was back again this morning. I'm going to test and see if its the A/C belt since that seems to be a common suggestion online. So here are some specifics:

-Car screeches on startup
-Car screeches when I've had my foot off the gas pedal and apply some pressure to accelerate
-Car likes to screech in turns where I accelerate
-Car screeches :lame:

Any insight would be awesome!


----------



## fdhelmin (Mar 5, 2009)

*Update*

-When the A/C or Heat is on it makes the screeching sound on initial startup (when the engine is cold).

-When the A/C or Heat is off it makes no sound


----------



## fdhelmin (Mar 5, 2009)

*Update2*

-Check for micro cracks in the belt possibly stemming from dry rot in storage. No cracks.
-Checked for shiny/silver looking line caused by the edge of a pulley on the belt. This was to check for misalignment of pulleys since a new alternator was installed.
-Considering W40 on pulleys or belt dressing on the belt...


----------

